# Feedback on face-mounting to plexiglass please



## corey74

Hi, I've been in the printing industry for 11 years and recently launched a website where users can upload their photos and we then print and mount them to materials such as aluminum and face-mount to plexiglass. We've had a fair amount of interest in the face-mounting process but was wondering how many fellow photographers out their like the idea of showing their work in this way or have even heard of it before. The face-mounting process is really a unique way to show off one's photography and want to continue to offer it but would like to gauge interest before I commit to offering more sizes on our site. Thanks in advance for the feedback. I would also appreciate any feedback on how we could improve the site to better fit photographers needs or better answer photographers questions--www.bumblejax.com


----------



## c.cloudwalker

What is this face-mounting to plexiglass?


----------



## corey74

Face-mounting is where you adhere a print behind plexiglass / acrylic / glass using a double sided clear adhesive. The adhesive we use is called Optimount and is a SEAL product.  Here's a video I found on YouTube that shows the face-mounting process.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZBxJglc5b4[/ame]


----------

